# We're housing another feral



## lillykberry (Mar 22, 2013)

Her name is Stripey. She's been sleeping in our backyard for a while in a carrier for a while. We were finally able to trap her this morning and take her to the vet with Meow Meow. They're both negative for fiv and leukemia which is great. We're gonna schedule her spaying soon. 
We're keeping her in the same room as MM and her babies. They know each other from the outside world and there's been no tension at all. Stripey was crying for a while at first but was able to eat and now she's calmed down and is sleeping. 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Janz (Mar 26, 2012)

Stripey is beautiful. It is wonderful that you have taken her in and that she is getting along well with MM and her babies.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Aww, I am glad that she is not in the room alone. She's a beautiful kitty.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Beautiful! You are awesome to do this for this kitty. It touches my heart every time I hear someone taking in a feral and taking care of them.


----------



## lillykberry (Mar 22, 2013)

We're turning into the crazy cat family. There's a feral cat who comes to our backyard to eat. We call her Big Momma because she was pregnant at the same time as Meow Meow and GIGANTIC. We weren't able to house both of them at the same time because she was kind of aggressive around food to MM so she ended up having her babies outside. We never knew where her babies were until today when we could hear one of them crying, so she probably moved them to an adjacent backyard closer to us. I think she did this because Stripey is no longer living in our backyard. Whenever Big Momma came around, Stripey would glue herself to her and follow her around so we think she is her mother from a previous litter. Anyway today BM came to eat but her babies followed her through the fence to our backyard. 
We ended up catching three of them. I know it is better for the kittens to stay with their biological mother, but we'd rather they grow up in a controlled environment so that they can be neutered when the time comes, thus reducing the amount of inevitable future feral litters. We gave them to MM. 
MM's babies have been absolutely phenomenal with the foster babies. They welcomed them immediately and they all cuddle and sleep together in a big pile. MM is less than thrilled. She licked them at first but then would hiss after smelling them. It took her a bit of time to warm up and she spent some time outside of the nest to sulk. She did eventually let them all nurse and now the family is all sleeping together. 



















I have gotten them all to eat wet food mixed with kmr so it's not a big deal if there's not enough room for them all to nurse at the same time. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Stripey looks pretty good for being out of doors feral. And those babies are adorable. Im glad the mom took to them! They look to be 4 weeks???? Atleast they are with the mother. Its not like they wont have that maternal love from a mom cat. fingers crossed you get the mom cat before the next litter! Great job you are doing! I'm so impressed!


----------



## lillykberry (Mar 22, 2013)

Yes they are all 4 weeks. BM's babies are a few days older but much less developed and skinnier, so it's good that they're inside now!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

I am so impressed too. And those kittens....gosh, is there anything more adorable than baby kittens? I can't think of anything! They are adorable.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Wow, great job! They're all adorable...! How many more kittens are out there with Big Momma? If you caught them all I'd try and use a live trap to get Big Momma inside as well (and maybe find the males responsible for all these babies, too!). She could go back into heat soon...

Keep us updated.


----------



## lillykberry (Mar 22, 2013)

Two of BM's other babies are hiding in our backyard right now. She growls and smacks and hisses if we go near their spot but at least we know where they all are. Right now she's sleeping in an empty fountain with one of the two babies. The other one is still hiding and BM can't get to it. I feel bad because it cries for BM but there's nothing anyone can do unless it comes out on its own. 
I'm hoping tomorrow morning everyone will be out in the open and we can distract BM with food to catch the babies. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lillykberry (Mar 22, 2013)

This is Big Momma. She's very friendly and affectionate when her babies aren't involved. She even comes to greet and thank me with head rubs before going to the food. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lillykberry (Mar 22, 2013)

Okay good news: Meow Meow doesn't hiss at anyone and everyone is happy. 
Bad news: they can all defecate at their own volition now. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

Aww Big Momma and Stripey are both so adorable. How many cats and kittens do you have in the house now?


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

For you lillykberry, I thought of you when I saw this!


----------



## lillykberry (Mar 22, 2013)

We got another one of big momma's babies. She had lodged herself in a crevice between two neighboring garages that intersect up into our backyard. She was stuck there since Sunday afternoon and screaming her head off for that entire time. Big momma and us weren't able to get her out until today when we chiseled through one of the garage walls from the inside. 
Meow Meow took to her right away and nursed her for a long time. We named her Xena because she's such a fighter. Even after all this and no food for 4 days straight she was still able to bounce around with her tail high in the air. 
Now we have 7 kittens (3 from mm 4 from bm) oh lord. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mylita (Jan 23, 2013)

Wow, what a handful! So cute, just too cute for words! You are true heroes imho.

Mylita


----------



## lillykberry (Mar 22, 2013)

Just one big happy family! Ed likes to pose lol. 















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lillykberry (Mar 22, 2013)

Is it possible for cats to be identical twins? Xena and Roberta (another one of bm's babies) look exactly alike. The only time I can tell the difference between the two is when xena screams because her voice is scratchy. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mylita (Jan 23, 2013)

Unless someone can show why they can't be twins, I think any mammal can be a twin. After all, we reproduce in the same way. Just one fertilized egg splits into 2 little bitty babies and tada, we have twins. I bet twin kitties are just tooooo cute!

Mylita


----------

